# BMW Carbon Black Help



## Rusty Nail (Feb 6, 2011)

I need some advice.

I have a scratch on my bonnet which I would like to get sorted.
This scratch is about 1/2 mm wide and 10mm long. The scratch has only taken the lacquer off, leaving the matt base coat intact. 

As far as I understand, Carbon Black has a flat black base coat with a blue metallic fleck'd top lacquer coat. If this is the case, is it possible to buy the metallic lacquer on its own? I have the BMW touchup but as usual this is a metallic base with clear lacquer. 

Any help or advice with getting this sorted would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## goodison2012 (Mar 21, 2012)

are you sure its gone through the lacquer?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you get your paint through BMW or Paints4U? I notice that Paints4U have a clear lacquer too.

They have this video for repairing lacquer

http://www.paints4u.com/videopageonly.aspx?videoid=1


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Rusty Nail said:


> As far as I understand, Carbon Black has a flat black base coat with a blue metallic fleck'd top lacquer coat. If this is the case, is it possible to buy the metallic lacquer on its own? I have the BMW touchup but as usual this is a metallic base with clear lacquer.
> 
> Any help or advice with getting this sorted would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you. :thumb:


What you're describing is often called a 3 stage system. A flat base coat, a clear paint coat but with the sparkle in it, then lacquer.
But as far as I'm aware Carbon Black is a normal 2 stage - paint with all the sparklies in it then clear lacquer. 
I've never known it as a 3 stage system in any paint scheme ......


----------



## Rusty Nail (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks to me to have only taken the lacquer layer off, but I am usually wrong ( ask the wife ) 
It is an OEM BMW touch up paint set, carbon black base with clear lacquer. 

I have watched the paints4u vid, but I am thinking that I either need to find a coloured lacquer or complete a slightly more complex carbon base infill with a clear topcoat top.

Anyone else have any ideas I should look at?


----------



## Rusty Nail (Feb 6, 2011)

squiggs said:


> What you're describing is often called a 3 stage system. A flat base coat, a clear paint coat but with the sparkle in it, then lacquer.
> But as far as I'm aware Carbon Black is a normal 2 stage - paint with all the sparklies in it then clear lacquer.
> I've never known it as a 3 stage system in any paint scheme ......


See, I knew I would have been wrong :wall:

Thanks for that, looks like a careful bit of painting to try and lose the mark.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

there is no flake in the clear coat only the base .fill the scratch in with clear coat ,flatten and polish back up,done


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

^^^^ what's just been said .... or pay out for a bonnet respray.
Read every post RE chip/scratch repair :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

It may not matter but if you do go down the bonnet respray path after you mess it up trying to flat the touch up bmw have their own paint. With it being carbon not so black, you may want to speak to an approved repair centre rather than Dave under the arches.


----------

